

Africa’s anti-Hummer - tokenadult
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/africa/130213/africa-mobius-car-truck-roads-infrastructure-business

======
malandrew
After Toyota axed their Toyota FJ40 Landcruiser manufacturing lines in Japan,
they started building the Landcruiser under the model name "Bandeirante" in
Brazil. Just a few years ago they axed the line again in Brazil. Maybe its
time to open up the line again in Africa. That continent needs that vehicle,
which has always been one of the most reliable you can find (a friend of mine
has one with 450k+ miles on it)

------
marssaxman
That looks really cool. Of course there's absolutely no hope of importing one
to the USA, but it seems like it'd be a really fun vehicle for banging around
in the Mountain West...

I really appreciate that kind of simple, rugged, democratic engineering.

